# Humidity control?



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Jan 19, 2013)

hello! ive been having some trouble during this winter season keeping my mantids enclosures humidity up and lasting. i feeling like im having a hard time because it gets very dry in the winter were im at, i keep a small heat lamp on all my nymphs for long hours, and my enclosures are pretty well ventilated. i would be very grateful if i could get some suggestions. i would like to cut it back to spraying them once a day if possible.


----------



## hierodula (Jan 19, 2013)

What I do is have a paper towel underneath moss or another paper towel. Soak it before you put it in the enclosure. I dont know how well itll work for you since its dry there. let me know how it works


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Jan 19, 2013)

hierodula said:


> What I do is have a paper towel underneath moss or another paper towel. Soak it before you put it in the enclosure. I dont know how well itll work for you since its dry there. let me know how it works


i use paper towels but ill try stacking them and soak the bottom one. do you think a potting soil vermiculite mix would last longer?


----------



## hierodula (Jan 19, 2013)

i dont use either. As long as the soil is boiled or store bought, it will be fine


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 19, 2013)

Winters here are incredibly dry too. I use a humidifier to keep my room moist enough. If you can, I would suggest looking into those as well.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Jan 19, 2013)

hierodula said:


> i dont use either. As long as the soil is boiled or store bought, it will be fine


yes its a tarantula substrate mix i get from neighboring vendors at reptile expos



Malakyoma said:


> Winters here are incredibly dry too. I use a humidifier to keep my room moist enough. If you can, I would suggest looking into those as well.


good idea ill see what i can find


----------



## Orin (Jan 19, 2013)

I've seen dart frog setups where the people dropped plastic from the ceiling to make an E.T. room for vivariums that keeps in the humidity from a humidifier.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 19, 2013)

I use a warm mist humidifier. It keeps it moist and helps bump the temp in the room. I also have my chameleon cages in the same room, so the constant misting and live pothos plants help with humidity, too.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Your furnace(if not to old) should have a humidity control on it, that can be turned up in the winter months and back down in the more humid summer months. It won't be a fix-all but it should help.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 20, 2013)

Humidifier, humidifier, humidifier.


----------



## furrymanmarbles (Jul 12, 2014)

You can put a shot glass with a circle cutout from a sponge in it and fill with water so its just up to the surface of the sponge.then you put a tube attached to a fish tank air bubbler down the side of the sponge so it goes underneath the sponge and bubbles.this will act as a humidifier and just top it off with water when it gets low


----------

